
EC2 Container Service Update – Container Registry, ECS CLI, AZ-Aware Scheduling - alexbilbie
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/ec2-container-service-update-container-registry-ecs-cli-az-aware-scheduling-and-more/
======
ekidd
Nice!

I have to say that ECS (plus an autoscaler to manage a server pool) has proven
to be a fairly painless way to run Docker containers in production. As usual,
Docker volumes are hard to use effectively. But if all your app state lives in
a separate data store somewhere, it's easy to set up the web and worker tiers
on ECS.

------
ihsw
ECS CLI is written in Go, whereas Docker Compose is written in Python.
Interesting that they chose to write it separately rather than try to expand
upon Docker Compose, especially given that ECS CLI is compatible with docker-
compose.yml files.

~~~
ankushio
Docker Compose moved to Go a few months ago.

~~~
nikolay
Still in Python. That's why I've always wondered why they acquired Fig [0] and
not Crane [1].

[0] [http://www.fig.sh/](http://www.fig.sh/)

[1]
[https://github.com/michaelsauter/crane](https://github.com/michaelsauter/crane)

------
wsterling
I was really hoping for a Chronos like job scheduler for tasks.

~~~
moatra
They just announced a cron-like scheduler for Lambda, so that may make for a
decent alternative.

